# Give 'em 4 stars! or less...



## Peterson (Jul 9, 2015)

I am relatively new with Uber: 1 month driving, 200+ rides, my current rate is 4.65-4.70. Of course, I am trying to to rise my rating up, and I think I have all conditions for it: new, nice, clean car, nice odor inside, some candies, charger, light quiet music, etc. Personally I am very polite, soft persons, though I like to stay silent most of the time. As most of us I got unfair rates sometimes, but today I was really disappointed, I got 1 star rating out of the blue from Spanish speaking couple (I don't speak Spanish, and live in Miami where more than 50% of people speak or understand Spanish) just because I called them before arriving to check where they are, as their pin was inside mall building. Another two teens girls gave me 3 star just because it took me few min more to arrive, and I got confused if they go north or south looking on the Uber map.

I decided that from now on I will give 5 star only to the paxs who are really, nice, polite and friendly.
I will give 4 starts and less to those who are:
snobs
unfriendly
who made remarks about my name (and I have very weird name for English speakers)
who doesn't respect me and my car
who are makes me wait more than 1 min
who place pin incorrectly
or who asks me to get to closest bar, shop, crossroad, building, etc
who doesn't tip when it might be apropriate (like ride to airport, my help with luggage and shortest, fastest route, or waiting while they are shoping)
who are drunk
who goes for 2-3 miles with minimal payment (am I a private bus service to get $2.50 for 15-20 minutes interaction?)
who put their own bad loud music.

Then I will know that any pax with rating less that 4.9 is a potential assh*le. I just too tired of giving 5* and getting 1-3-4* stars back.
The rating system is the only tool we have to fight back bad pass. Use it! Don't hesitate to show that you don't like pax's behavior. Uber will not cancel access for bad paxes, ( I saw pax with 3.5 star rating), but other drivers will know who is who.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Peterson said:


> I am relatively new with Uber: 1 month driving, 200+ rides, my current rate is 4.65-4.70. Of course, I am trying to to rise my rating up, and I think I have all conditions for it: new, nice, clean car, nice odor inside, some candies, charger, light quiet music, etc. Personally I am very polite, soft persons, though I like to stay silent most of the time. As most of us I got unfair rates sometimes, but today I was really disappointed, I got 1 star rating out of the blue from Spanish speaking couple (I don't speak Spanish, and live in Miami where more than 50% of people speak or understand Spanish) just because I called them before arriving to check where they are, as their pin was inside mall building. Another two teens girls gave me 3 star just because it took me few min more to arrive, and I got confused if they go north or south looking on the Uber map.
> 
> I decided that from now on I will give 5 star only to the paxs who are really, nice, polite and friendly.
> I will give 4 starts and less to those who are:
> ...


Welcome to the club, you're right about everything but unfortunately nobody here to listen us, stop giving things to paxs . They don't deserve anything free because rates are already too low


----------



## uberjulio (Jul 7, 2015)

excellent, I do not give it 5 stars, they give me 3 for nothing


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

to be honest, its not much a pax has to do to get 5 stars
for me its:
- be outside waiting ready to go
- drop the pin in the right place
- input the correct address
(the above 2 can be disregarded if they call/text me the proper location before I get there AND its not way off from what they did input AND its not a ploy to avoid paying surge or any other trick)
- they shut up and just enjoy the ride
- leave the car without slaming mydoor

Again, its not hard to be a pax. That's an easy 5 star following the above


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

I had a 4.88, in one day and only 3 rides (In which 2 were really good rides and 1 was a Driver Cancel (Due to traffic accident and PAX didn't deserve the wait time) had dropped me down to a 4.75. With this rating system which is HORRIFIC for those drivers who actually try hard to provide a great experience. And yes, their are just PLAIN CRAPPY drivers who do deserve to be dumped on because of the "LIFE SUCKS attitude". No one is twisting our arms to drive and their are good PAXs that deserve no less than a great experience and should always be judged independently.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> to be honest, its not much a pax has to do to get 5 stars
> for me its:
> - be outside waiting ready to go
> - drop the pin in the right place
> ...


Slam doors is getting Very popular, almost 50% pax do that, I hope it doesn't effect doors, you can't say anything because of ratings revenge


----------



## Peterson (Jul 9, 2015)

alln said:


> Slam doors is getting Very popular, almost 50% pax do that, I hope it doesn't effect doors, you can't say anything because of ratings revenge


Well, I don't feel like its a "rating revenge". I just learned that I DON"T have to give 5* just because I was allowed to drive paxs from point A to point B and got few bucks out of it. Its my job, my car, my risk, my hours of hard work, part of my life, at the end. And I want it to be such as I WANT it to be. Means I want to enjoy it, or at least, do not suffer from it. So rules are simple: be good and suspect same from others. If someone can't or doesn't want "to be good", they deserve less than 5*. How many exactly depends on how far they are from to be a "good" pax.
About slamed doors: I didn't really had many of such cases, just a few times may be, when pax was angry on me. They got low rate anyway.


----------



## Peterson (Jul 9, 2015)

I am becoming more and more sure for deducting starts out of 5* for a smallest problem with the pax. I used to give 5* to any1 who tips, but even then I found that they tip and give up to 1*. Paxs with low level gives lower rating - verified. Demanding paxs gives low rating - verified. Whoever doesn't shows friendliness gives low rating - verified. Be careful.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Give them water gum mint and some snack plus some gift cards


----------



## Peterson (Jul 9, 2015)

haji said:


> Give them water gum mint and some snack plus some gift cards


Didn't you forget tips? We should tip them for a good service.


----------



## G3tOv3rH3r3 (Jul 3, 2015)

While we're at it, let's hold their dicks while they take a piss in the back seat.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

G3tOv3rH3r3 said:


> While we're at it, let's hold their dicks while they take a piss in the back seat.


I have rubber tongs for that.


----------



## G3tOv3rH3r3 (Jul 3, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have rubber tongs for that.


Be careful how you handle it, you might get rated for that too.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

alln said:


> Slam doors is getting Very popular, almost 50% pax do that, I hope it doesn't effect doors, you can't say anything because of ratings revenge


the hell with the rating don't let nobody destroy you car


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

1st you can't buy a new car for this job. if you do they will have you driving 2 pax for the price of 1. then if you do that they will have you driving 3 for 1. comprende?
Just say no...... to losing money


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Peterson said:


> Didn't you forget tips? We should tip them for a good service.


Lol


----------

